# WOC pictures site started



## Ernie (Jan 23, 2008)

Take this you sillies that couldn't make it...

http://www.enlightenedorchids.com/19WOC.htm

I hope to update a little each day or so. Obviously, I just have some of the slippers up now. There are certainly many more things than slippers here!!! 

Cheers!
Ernie

P.S. I have to apologize, I did not have beer at the preview party, as promised, as Ramon might point out. It was sponsored by Bacardi, so I was enjoying down Pina Colada-ish things; rum drinks were free and I drink, in order, whatever's free then beer.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Ernie for the great post/PICs!


----------



## Carol (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Ernie. I am a member of OSWP and looking forward to your speaking engagement in February.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 24, 2008)

Enjoyed your pics Ernie, sounds like you enjoyed yourself compliments of Bacardi!


----------



## paphioland (Jan 24, 2008)

Ernie Thank you for the pictures. I am very sorry to hear about your lab. I did some research with mesenchymal stem cells in med school. I worked in Rocky Tuan's lab for a summer right before he went to the NIH. Cool stuff. For everyone's info mesenchymal stem cells are multipotent stem cells that exist in adults and can be harvested from marrow. They are not embryonic stem cells. They can differentiate into osteoblasts, chondrocytes, myocytes, adipocytes, beta-pancreatic islets cells. They can also transdifferentiate into neuronal cells. This transdifferentiation into neuronal cells is what the lab I was working in for that summer was trying to accomplish.

Good luck in the future getting your lab up and running again.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2008)

Cool. Thanx for posting. I was so busy I didn't even see the K-S display.


----------



## Heather (Jan 24, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Cool. Thanx for posting. I was so busy I didn't even see the K-S display.



how'd you get the picture of it then?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2008)

Heather said:


> how'd you get the picture of it then?


The display was weird shaped w/ the MK on the end. After I ttok my photo a lady who I previously met at Woodstream Orchids told me Sun-Moon had hangianums. When we got there one person [WAS BUYING!!!] all the seedlings :sob:


----------



## Candace (Jan 24, 2008)

> rum drinks were free and I drink, in order, whatever's free then beer.



A man after my own heart.


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Jan 24, 2008)

Ernie,

Thank you for sharing the show...

All the best,

Rob


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for the pics!! I can't believe KS didn't get best display


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks, Ernie.

I really need a besseae river!


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 24, 2008)

Ron-NY said:


> Thanks for the pics!! I can't believe KS didn't get best display



_What?_ My universe is collapsing right now. How is that possible?


----------



## swamprad (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the great pictures, Ernie!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> I really need a besseae river!



Hmmmm.. Eric thinks to himself _"What a great idea!"_:rollhappy:


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 25, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Hmmmm.. Eric thinks to himself _"What a great idea!"_:rollhappy:


Your only problem is getting them to bloom at the same time! ...... 
maybe a couple of years down the road? 
We'll cross our fingers for you!


----------



## Roy (Jan 25, 2008)

NYEric said:


> The display was weird shaped w/ the MK on the end. After I ttok my photo a lady who I previously met at Woodstream Orchids told me Sun-Moon had hangianums. When we got there one person [WAS BUYING!!!] all the seedlings :sob:



Eric, I hope the person buying all the seedlings has luck on their side. Sun - Moon has lost most of its respect ( from what I am told ) here because of the Incorrectly labelled plants and flasks sold here in past years. Those willing to pay good money for supposed Quality & Rare plants have been unimpressed with what they have flowered. ie nothing like what they thought they bought.


----------

